# Plants of Caddo Lake



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Caddo Lake is a ~25,000 acre lake and wetland located on the border between Texas and Louisiana. With a high nutrient content and almost ideal water conditions (the average depth is roughly 4 ft), aquatic plants abound.

I made my first trip out there a few weeks back to collect plants for my Masters research, including hydrilla (Hydrilla verticillata), purple fanwort (Cabomba pulcherrima), giant salvinia (Salvinia molesta) and water hyacinth (Eichhoria crassipes). I saw but did not collect another 2 dozen or more species.

Here is just a list of what I noticed:
Parrotfeather 
Coontail/hornwort
Duckweed
Azolla (mosquito fern)
Watermeal
Vallisneria
Frogs bit
Arrowhead
Ludwigia (several species)
Eleocharis (several species)
Several lily species
Several pondweed species
And many more I can't remember or did not immediately recognize

Anyways, here are some quick pictures I took. I wish there were more but we were working in 100+ heat with waders on and I was also afraid of dunking the camera. I plan on making a few more trips out there, hopefully with better documentation next time.


----------

